# Pregnant or just weaned kids?



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Dont have a history on this girl. She was bought from an auction yesterday. I love the color on her and her friend we got as well. Pregnant or is the udder cause she weaned kids? The more I look at her the more I think she might be filling an udder.














































P.S. I know her feet are bad... hubby trimmed em a bit last night but we didnt wanna stress her to much. Her feet were so gross!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I think she's pregnant. What a pretty girl!!


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

goathappy said:


> I think she's pregnant. What a pretty girl!!


Got her for a steal even if shes not pregnant. Lunch cost more then her!!! If shes pregnant well then the deal was even better. I just love her... shes sweet even if very nervous. She stood perfectly still without a stand when hubby did her feet.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I think pregnant. 

Never saw a La Mancha with horns before! She looks so funny and cute.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty girl!!!

Her udder looks too "tight" to be drying up, I think she's preggy and is just starting to form her udder.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

liz said:


> Pretty girl!!!
> 
> Her udder looks too "tight" to be drying up, I think she's preggy and is just starting to form her udder.


I thought her udder looked really tight as well. How long you think she has to go? Im a bit concerned because our temps are 113 right now. She should have at least a couple weeks right? Well have better temps in about a month lol

She looks a bit swallowen in her female area to me though... not sure if shes had kids in the past though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she looks like she may be... in her last month of pregnancy....her bag and teat structure indicate... she may be a first timer.... she appears to be dropping in her tail head...have you felt her ligs? She does look sloppy ...in her vulva area... as if preparing for kidding.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

Beautiful!! Have a question...why does her Va J Jay look like its protruded? Also, whats with the horns? I didn't think pure la Manchus had horns. :roll:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I vote preggy. :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> Also, whats with the horns? I didn't think pure la Manchus had horns


All goats have horns, unless polled which is natural or disbudded to remove the horns as a kid. The most polled breed of goats I have come across around here have been Saanens.

Her back end looks that way, as some does who are late in a pregnancy have a more poofy "out there" look under their tails :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Liz...... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

toth boer goats said:


> she looks like she may be... in her last month of pregnancy....her bag and teat structure indicate... she may be a first timer.... she appears to be dropping in her tail head...have you felt her ligs? She does look sloppy ...in her vulva area... as if preparing for kidding.... :wink: :greengrin:


I never could figure out how to feel for ligs. So Im not sure about that one.

her udder doesnt seem to be getting any bigger... hmm I really wish I had some idea when she was due.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

magilacudy said:


> Va J Jay


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

I call it a cha cha and everyone teased me about that for forever!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I never could figure out how to feel for ligs. So Im not sure about that one.


here are a couple of sites they may help with feeling ligs....hope this helps... :wink:

http://www.tyny.com/ligaments.html

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html



> I call it a cha cha and everyone teased me about that for forever!


 LOL :ROFL:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

She is pregnant, not only is her bag filling but her vulva area is all "velvety" looking, and swollen. Her ligaments are loosening giving her the sunken look on either side of her tail Judging by her horn growth i would say she is a yearling or young two year old, judging by her body this is her first freshening, id say you have one kid in there and its going to be within the next month. I'd put money on it being sooner (within the next two weeks) rather then later.
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah she looks preggy to me too


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Shes getting closer... udder is getting quite full. But still has her ligs... never had a goat i could feel them on so well.  


Whoever said 2 weeks I dont think theyll be far off...  Two weeks today... but shes not showing much signs yet. Im getting excited  pray for a good healthy... is a doe to much to ask? lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well thats real cool 

:leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You will definately have to keep us posted on her progress! I believe it was Sparks that said a month to 2 weeks :wink:


----------



## empera (Mar 21, 2009)

Any progress?


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

empera said:


> Any progress?


Not really lol. Shes getting a bit more... aggetated it seems. But then again when I got her she didnt like people. And doesnt seem to like I bother her quite often LOL.

I do think her udder is filling more by the day...


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Anything yet?
beth


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how is she doing?


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok Im really confused now. The doe still has an udder, though it hasnt grown, or shrunk. No kids so far... and she still has a really swollen female area... Id get pics but Im on the library computer right now. Im starting to wonder what in the hecs going on with this doe...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Nubiansrus1 said:


> Ok Im really confused now. The doe still has an udder, though it hasnt grown, or shrunk. No kids so far... and she still has a really swollen female area... Id get pics but Im on the library computer right now. Im starting to wonder what in the hecs going on with this doe...


 Its called the goats code of honor. :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

That is when they drive you totally crazy. So are you :hair: pulling out your hair yet?

I don't know how I missed this post the first time. But she is sure a cutie. I had to do a double take also, I have never seen a Lamacha with horns either.

Watch for her to start staying by herself, and up and down a lot and pawing at the ground. Now those are typical signs, but as most of us can say, they do not always do that.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

sweetgoats said:


> Nubiansrus1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok Im really confused now. The doe still has an udder, though it hasnt grown, or shrunk. No kids so far... and she still has a really swollen female area... Id get pics but Im on the library computer right now. Im starting to wonder what in the hecs going on with this doe...
> ...


Grr Ive just told myself shes not pregnant so i dont wait anymore. I know there is no way shes not pregnant. LOL. Darn goat.

When I first started getting into goats I got just Nubians [and a few rescues... but mostly Nubians] And everytime i saw a la mancha it didnt have horns... thought they were funny looking but they grew on me. So I added a few girls to the herd... 4 of them... none had horns. Then one day i saw one with horns... and loved her... I keep the horns on my whole herd... and theres 30 + of them LOL. They are almost all Nubian and lamanchas. I really do like the horned la mancha look. But most people are thrown off by it.

Thanks everyone for the compliments on her. I find her quite the beautiful girl. Really hoping she was bred to a nice buck. But with auction goats you never know.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nothing still... 



Had a friend come over, and she brought a friend that really knows her goats, been breeding awhile. We stood at my goat pen and I said "Ok I got a question" and she said "Is it about that pregnant doe?" And pointed to the one I had started this thread about LOL. I just laughed... man shes driving me crazy. Im bald. I need her to have the kid already LOL


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Can you post a few pictures of her? 

I am not surprised that you have not :hair: all out yet.

I think she is just giving you time to get all the things you need for her and the baby, you know all the things to spoil her and the baby.


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 13, 2009)

That's the first LaMancha I have seen with horns other than a LaMancha/Oberhasli doeling I have. It does look a little strange, with horns and no ears, but I like horns on my goats. She's a beautiful doe; hopefully she has babies as pretty as she is! 

I didn't like the look of the LaManchas at first, with the strange ears, but they've grown on me. I think they may be my favorite breed now.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

sweetgoats said:


> Can you post a few pictures of her?
> 
> I am not surprised that you have not :hair: all out yet.
> 
> I think she is just giving you time to get all the things you need for her and the baby, you know all the things to spoil her and the baby.


I wish I could but I cant. Im on the library computer because of a move. Yeah maybe your right. I was really worried about her through the move. I had her trailered seperate just so she wouldnt take a hit and lose the kid. The men thought I was really silly. LOL

Yeah its getting a little silly lol but Ive never had one have an udder for 2 months, but ive heard it happens.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ariel301 said:


> That's the first LaMancha I have seen with horns other than a LaMancha/Oberhasli doeling I have. It does look a little strange, with horns and no ears, but I like horns on my goats. She's a beautiful doe; hopefully she has babies as pretty as she is!
> 
> I didn't like the look of the LaManchas at first, with the strange ears, but they've grown on me. I think they may be my favorite breed now.


Yeah they grew on me as well. The auction we go to always has la manchas for cheap, because its a meat auction. I bought my first la mancha cause it was a group of does and they were about 4 months old and they went for $5 each!! I couldnt believe it. They have very sweet personalities from what Ive seen as well. I prefer the horned look on them, but they are very "interesting" looking goats indeep. Everyone asks me did they lose their ears lol. My first love is the Nubians, funny one express long ears, to no ears isnt it?

Ok I officially have no hair, still no kids.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

wow i could of sworn she was a matter of days away in those pictures. She must of been the doe who made the does code of honor.
beth


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

sparks879 said:


> wow i could of sworn she was a matter of days away in those pictures. She must of been the doe who made the does code of honor.
> beth


LOL Evil doe....

I to thought shed go anyday now. Looking at those old picks her udder has grown a little, and does look more "firm and hard" now, so maybe soon. Or maybe shell be the doe pregnant for years LOL


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Do you have updated pictures of her?
beth


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

sparks879 said:


> Do you have updated pictures of her?
> beth


Will get some soon, unless she has it lol. I am at the library computer because of a move. Darn doe... she better just give us that kid!!! LOL


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

lol i know the feeling! I dont know if its worse knowing she is bred and not knowing the due date or knowing the due date and her going over it! I had a yearling doe who went twelve days over due there was only ONE possible breeding date. It was crazy and i missed it! I was at the neighbors house all night helping one of their own does came home checked on my doe only to find a dry standing kid.
beth


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Still waiting for that kid.... LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

goodness I would be bald by now LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, she's really cookin' it isn't she? Hope she doesn't make you wait much longer.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh wow!!! Are you serious?! :shocked:


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Im really thinking shes not pregnant. Is that possible? Sooo weird. Still has an udder, seems a bit more full but not real full. Shes got a belly but not even all that fat. Not any fatter then when the pics were taken 2 months ago!!! Could she not be pregnant? I will hopefully get new pics but Im sure shes pregnant. Except ive had her over 2 months now, and she had the udder when I got her. No signs of labor.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

have you felt teh udder? is it hot or tight?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

My FF had an udder for almost 2 months before she delivered. It stayed the same size until that last week and then it got bigger and tighter. Her udder was always firm and never floppy or deflated feeling.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

It seems a little tighter then before, but not much bigger. It feels warm to the touch, for sure not at all cold. Its such a small udder... I mean theres barely nothing there. But its for sure there, just about like in the picks but a tiny bit fuller. And her belly doesnt grow... but it seems to "drop" She looks alot more skinny on top now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

seh may not get a huge udder right away -- some goats dont.

Who knows maybe she isnt pregnant but I would be surprised if that was the case


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

looking at those pictures, she really looks pregnant rather then recently having weaned kids.
beth


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Any kids yet????

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

No kid yet. Everytime I look at her I think shes gotta be pregnant with that sloppy back end... but then I just think shes a crazy doe gonna drive me crazy. Ive given up on her having kids LOL. But I will keep you all updated. I figured out how to upload pics at the library, and took pics, then left the camera at home. Grr me. Ill have pics soon, but she looks pretty much exactly the same as she did two and a half months ago.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Still no kid. Darn doe.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yeash!


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Its does like this that have made up my mind on learning to draw blood and get tests done.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Shes driving me crazy for sure. Im very tempted to send in blood. The minute i do shell kid and waste my money LOL. Wish it could tell how long they have. Anyone have a link to do that? Maybe Ill just find out once and for all. Can I doe have an udder for 3 months before they kid? LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

does the udder feel hot or hard? is she showing other signs of prekidding?


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

following to read later


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

This is a really old post from 2009.


----------

